# Flip Video Help



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Quick one:

I'm missing xmas and going diving so I rushed out and bought a Flip Video f260b and a waterproof case - it all fits and seems to work but......

The Flip website says that the waterproof case won't work with this [the 60 minute version] as I'm off tomorrow I haven't got time to change, am I too paranoid as it all seems okay.....?

All I need is an honest answer - that is positive!!!!!

Bon Noel.


----------

